# Planning on buying a HD compact camcorder



## jjsshimron (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey,

I am a student from Southampton, UK and I am planning on buying a camcorder with HD capabilities for as low an amount as possible. I did a lot of research for a week and decided that Samsung offers good features for cheap prices. The HMX-Q10, HMX-M20(in UK) offer good features for £140 and £250 respectively. Both offer a effective sensor resolution of 2.07MP and 5MP respectively which is above the Full HD range. Please suggest what am I gaining with the £100 I pay extra for the M20 apart from a 12MP still camera and ergonomics? Is it better considering I am a student and I need a cheap option, to buy the Q10 instead of the M20?

Do you have any better models that cost around £150-£200? Can go upto £250 if the model's got features to die for. 

Thank you.

John. J


----------

